

The latest thing in pair programming is Spooning by Bitbucket - halv01122
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYBjVTMUQY0

======
Todd
The guy's look at the mention of pull request at 1:24 is priceless.

------
halv01122
See also <http://bitbucket.org/spooning> \- ha I totally want shirt 3

